# Making my own Peanut, Almond & Walnut butter!!!



## juggernaut2005 (Mar 17, 2007)

A jar of almond butter costs $10.00!!!  Thats crazy, anyhow, I tried making mine today and its all funky!  I guess  blender is not the best thing to use to grind the nuts?

anyhow, I put the nuts in, put some water and blended for a while but it doesn't have that consistency..   should I use olive oils?


----------



## ZECH (Mar 17, 2007)

I use to get natural peanut butter and you would grind it yourself. The machine was there and full of peanuts. All you did was pull the lever and hold a container under it. I think the nuts have enough oil in them, you don't need anything. Not sure a blender will work though?


----------



## rmcfar (Mar 17, 2007)

im not sure about the u.s but some of the newer safeway stores in canada have a special "nut" section where you can get all kinds of crazy exotic nuts and make ur own "nut" butter right in the store.

wow please dont read between the lines on that one, its a legit post haha even though its homo-erotic inuendo paradise


----------



## sara (Mar 17, 2007)

why dont you purchase nut machine grinder and get fresh almonds?


----------



## jessicaghi (Mar 19, 2007)

i make my own nut butters as well. the peanuts (dry roasted) are blended at high speed until it becomes smooth by itself!! i also add flaxseed for more fibre and crunch  and maybe whey protein powder to increase the protein!! no need to add any oils. good luck


----------



## margo (Mar 19, 2007)

jessicaghi said:


> i make my own nut butters as well. the peanuts (dry roasted) are blended at high speed until it becomes smooth by itself!! i also add flaxseed for more fibre and crunch  and maybe whey protein powder to increase the protein!! no need to add any oils. good luck



What kind of protein powder do you use and does it blend well with the nuts?


----------



## jessicaghi (Mar 19, 2007)

margo said:


> What kind of protein powder do you use and does it blend well with the nuts?



I use Optimum vanilla whey powder it does blend well. it is important not to add a lot since it might leave the mixture a bit crumbly. eg 60g of whey with 400g nuts is fine. I hope it helps.!!


----------



## DontStop (Mar 19, 2007)

i don't think the oils of the nuts and such would bond to the olive oil. It'd just look murky...I'm guessing anyway


----------



## margo (Mar 19, 2007)

jessicaghi said:


> I use Optimum vanilla whey powder it does blend well. it is important not to add a lot since it might leave the mixture a bit crumbly. eg 60g of whey with 400g nuts is fine. I hope it helps.!!



So do you eat the PB-Whey combo plain or with something?


----------



## jessicaghi (Mar 19, 2007)

When i have the pb usually I have it plain.


----------



## kenpotopher (Sep 7, 2008)

*Nut butter recipe*

Here is a recipe I have tried with walnuts.

1 1/2 cups toasted walnuts*
1 Tbsp olive oil or as needed*
1 tsp raw honey or maple syrup*
pinch of salt*

To toast the walnuts, spread on a baking sheet and heat in a 200 degree oven for 5 minutes or until fragrant and lightly browned.

In a small food processor, place the walnuts and start the machine. In a slow and steady drizzle, pour in the olive oil. If after 1 tablespoon it isn't coming together, pour in 1 teaspoon at a time until it does. Stop the machine often to scrape down the sides. When it forms "butter", add the salt and sweetener then stop the machine.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Built (Sep 7, 2008)

Toasting the nuts damages the oils. Kinda defeats the purpose of eating it, unless we're talking cheat meals. 

If you blend water into the nuts, it makes a stiff paste. Won't work for a nut butter. Just grind the nuts, keep going until it gets oily. Add a little oil to it to get it started if you like.


----------

